# getting job in Abu Dhabi



## stevan.stanojevic (Jul 22, 2015)

Hello to everyone,

I came to Abu Dhabi on tourist visa and I would like to hear some experiences how you got your jobs, did you go from door to door, or did you send emails?

Thanks


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

how is the search going? i wish i could help but i dont know the answer. I think you should try both. But with door to door you Have to know who to hand it to. It can be a waste of time if you give your CV to the wrong person. Good luck and hopefully others chime in. Many people who find work here are either on residence visas or got sent here. Try the dubizzle website and I think there are others as well..someone here will know and hopefully answer.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

First, I think it is the wrong season to expect a call for interview as many decision makers are out until Sep where I work. 
Would any company accept door-to-door CVs these days? I doubt it. Try Monster Gulf or agencies.
My own situation probably doesn't help you. I got sent here (while working as a consultant) and then decided to work for the client. I didn't even have to apply for my job!


----------



## Arhin (Aug 9, 2015)

I think door to door will help here. Go to companies n submit ur cvs you might be lucky n u will find a job. This is what I did to secure a jib at Ajman


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Arhin said:


> I think door to door will help here. Go to companies n submit ur cvs you might be lucky n u will find a job. This is what I did to secure a jib at Ajman


Text speak is not permitted on the forum. Please read the rules before posting again. Thank you


----------

